# rod for night casting erie shoreline



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i use a 6'6" medium action but i feel like im overloading it when i tie on a big 14. i feel like im gonna snap the rod tip. maybe its just me. what do you guys think, what kind of rods do you use to chuck the big cranks out there. 

tia for any comments.  

(see ya out there.  )


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Last Fall I made a mistake and grabbed my 6.5' medium light with 6/2 Power Pro. All I did was make sure I lobbed the 12 & 14's. Found that most of the hits occured within 50/75 feet of shore so didn't bother trying for a lot of distance. Was able to go 2 for 4, an 8.8 and a 7.5# walleye. Normally use 6.5' medium St.Croix with 10# Fireline but decided to try an 8.5' medium this year with large spool Diawa spinning reel and Power Pro. Should be able to cast with very little effort plus have better control of the large walleye when landing them. Have been able to handle 12# eyes with the 6.5 but it is a bit tiring to cast the large cranks.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I use a 7' Ugly Stick Light with a Shimano Stradic 2500 spooled with 14# line.

I used it last year to catch these babies.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Of course, I only caught the six biggest, my buddy caught the other six.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

This year I got an 8.5' Medium action St Croix "Wild River" rod. The reel is loaded with power pro. My only concern is wether or not to use a mono leader. I sure can chuck those Husky Jerks quite a ways, though.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

nice pic Hetfieldinn! Those are some nice walleye. I like the 7 foot ugly sick to ya can't beat them they are one tought rod!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I use a 9' st. croix rod - probably best classified as a steelhead rod. Good backbone for fighting and throwing the heavier cranks. I have used a 12' carp rod (euro match rod) for even better casting and some protection against the big ones that seem to hit a few feet from the rocks.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Power Pro - Do you guys find that your line freezes and is more difficult to cast later in the year? I also find that it tends to tangle quite a bit when throwing into the wind.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been using Power Pro on my 9' "steelhead" rod(from G Mtn) for about 2 years. I used it all last winter, all the way into spring, with not one problem. In fact, I finally replaced it just a few weeks ago. I swear by it.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

When I use it steelhead fishing, I have had a lot of problems with ice forming on the lines during the drifts and making it very difficult to mend. 
What diameter are you using when you steelhead fish?
SC - What strength is your steelhead rod? I have a couple different, but I can't imagine sending a husky jerk out with it to tangle with those walleye.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Power pro will absorb water and sink which can make things a bit difficult in VERY COLD weather. Fireline will not absorb water and will keep your lure closer to the surface. Siglon Mono (4 or6 pound for steelhead) floats and works out well for any shallow fishing or where a bouyant line is desireable for drift and mending purpose's. Be sure to splice about 10 feet of fluocarbon on during low clear conditions. I will be using 20# Power Pro or Fireline this year for walleye from shore so I have a decent chance of pulling the expensive crankbaits loose from the rocks when I screw up and retrieve too fast.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Steelhead rod is 9' St. Croix, but is a somewhat stiff rod, especially in the middle. Definately not a noodle rod. I don't have any problem throwing 3/4 oz cleos with it. Have been using the same rod for 'eyes and steelies for over 15 years, going through over a half dozen reels in the same timeframe.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have the 9'6 noodle, I figured that wasn't the one you were talking about. I have to get that mind set that the feel of the fish doesn't happen like it does in the smaller lakes and the sensitivity of the rod isn't as important. 
I have 20# Power pro on one of my reels that I normally use until it begins to freeze adn then I switch over to mono for the later fall winter bite.
I tried fire line for steelhead and it was a nightmare for me. Line froze to my reel when I would walk to the next hole.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I think that the classic steelhead/salmon 'noodle rod' has been somewhat obsoleted by technology. Back when those rods were popular, you had to reduce your line test/diameter to 4lb or lower when the water cleared, especially during the winter months. The downside was that a large fish had to be fought to near death with these light lines and rods to absorb the pressure put on the light lines.

With recent advances and price reductions in florocarbon lines, you don't have to reduce the strength of the line, since a trout would have trouble seeing a florocarbon line of six or even eight pound test in the clearest of water conditons. This works to the advantage of those who wish to shorten the fight when necessary to reduce stress on the fish, since a rod with more backbone can be used to get it in quickly and/or keep it away from trouble. This type of long rod (to help keep line out of the water and absorb the initial strike/jumps) with backbone works well from the piers for walleye as well, where the length helps with casting distance.


----------

